# Thoughts on a Star Wars Game...



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay boys and girls...I have returned yet again to this forum. The itch to run a game has been growing over the last few weeks, and I've spent a lot of that time figuring out how to get a game going that will, in fact, go somewhere rather than eventually ending due to my own lack of ability to continually update. And, from that, I have a solution. My problem has been rather simple, being too ambitious with too many different ideas; so I've run multiple games at once. So this is the solution...

Below(well, and above) are very vague game ideas. After a week or so of this poll being up, I'll look at it and then take the game with the most votes and work out a story in much more detail. Rather than working on the fly like I normally do, I'll map out as much as would be possible while still allowing player choice in pretty much anything, and then, after another week or so, I'll start a recruiting thread and get things moving. Also, likely to be Saga games, as though I have a deep love for the Revised game(still even more than Saga, actually), I can accept its a good system and want to get it some real play action for myself.

So...the game ideas!

*Old Republic Explorers:* Likely set thousands of years before the prequels, maybe after the Battle of Ruusan(the last major conflict in the galaxy before the movies) or possibly in the period between The Great Sith War(from the old Tales of the Jedi comics) and the Jedi Civil War(Knights of the Old Republic game). Focus would be on a small group of individuals, maybe with Jedi, maybe with none, working to chart as-yet-unknown portions of the Outer Rim and getting involved in first contact operations with new species, or just exploring new worlds and the hazards that happen to be there.

*The Clone Wars:* Pretty self-explanatory, this one. My temptation is to not allow any Jedi and, instead, have the characters as 'normal' soldiers(not clones, however) fighting on a distant part of the galaxy. Thoughts lean towards an initial focus on one single world and a covert operation, of sorts, to take the world back from the Separatists.

*Surviving the Dark Times:* Also pretty self-explanatory, and definitely with a group involving at least one Jedi. Would be after the initial Purge and focus on the characters escaping the arm of the newly formed Empire. Likely no connection to the slow formation of the Rebel Alliance, and rather more leaning towards trying to just stay alive while the galaxy falls apart around them.

*The Rebellion:* Post-Yavin, pre-Endor. Maybe post-Hoth but not too sure on that just yet. Would center around a small group of Rebel commandos and possibly focus on stealing Imperial design plans for starships or weapons, sabotaging shipyards, or other similar, behind-enemy-lines type of operations.

At the moment, those are what I have working around my brain. There are also even more vague ideas of a New Jedi Order game, but unless there's some sudden demand for that in this thread, I won't worry about it. Hence why its not in the poll.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 17, 2008)

My first instinct is to vote _"whichever setting allows me to play a droid"_. Where's that option?  

Of the story ideas, I'd have to say that I lean towards the *Rebellion* game since it's familiar, compelling and sounds exciting and fun.

A *Dark Times* game is similarly set in a familiar era, but is less compelling to me since it largely involves being reactionary rather than proactive. Continually running from danger can get tedious over time.

The *Explorers* game appeals for its sense of discovery and for its wild untamed frontier backdrop. Enjoyment would kind of depend on what is discovered though, so it's something of a crap shoot in my mind.

The *Clone Wars* game appeals to me the least. Playing a military grunt on a far flung world fighting for a dubious purpose simply doesn't get my juices flowing I'm afraid.


----------



## Starman (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmm...I voted "Surviving the Dark Times," but "Old Republic Explorers" would probably fun, too, as I love that time period. 

In a StDT game, I would be interested in playing a Jedi, one struggling to deal with a growing anger/rage over the events that have happened to the Jedi and Republic. He would be slipping into wanting revenge rather than justice, in danger of becoming just like the evil he seeks to defeat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> My first instinct is to vote _"whichever setting allows me to play a droid"_. Where's that option?




Heh, technically any of them. 

Well, Explorers could arguably be the worst setting for a droid, considering the technology difference and droids just not being very advanced at that point in time. But still, not the point.



> Of the story ideas, I'd have to say that I lean towards the *Rebellion* game since it's familiar, compelling and sounds exciting and fun.




In all honesty, my absolute favourite eras are the Rebellion and the post-Endor New Republic Era(which, for some reason, I didn't come up with any real workable ideas for. Wonder if I'm sick...)



> A *Dark Times* game is similarly set in a familiar era, but is less compelling to me since it largely involves being reactionary rather than proactive. Continually running from danger can get tedious over time.




It is true that, generally, it would be reactionary...but, then again, depending on the direction the ideas go from that initial short concept it could be a little more than just 'run run run'. There are, of course, possible ideas that would require acts going into the heart of the Empire, comparable to Yoda and Obi-Wan returning to the Jedi Temple to deactivate the beacon that was calling all Jedi back.



> The *Explorers* game appeals for its sense of discovery and for its wild untamed frontier backdrop. Enjoyment would kind of depend on what is discovered though, so it's something of a crap shoot in my mind.




This is probably the one that's the MOST vague in my mind right now, but I feel like could have the most potential. In this time period, the Known Galaxy is basically the Core Worlds and the Mid Rim, with the entirety of the Outer Rim, where most of the movies take place, completely unknown or thought to just be Sith Territory. Possibilities are pretty much endless, so I can understand the weariness of it.



> The *Clone Wars* game appeals to me the least. Playing a military grunt on a far flung world fighting for a dubious purpose simply doesn't get my juices flowing I'm afraid.




I've only run one Clone Wars game before, and it was all Jedi and, while fun...probably would have been MORE fun with less, or no, Jedi at all. That's really where this idea comes from, and I may have described it a bit off from what's in my head, as direct military grunt isn't really what's running around in my mind. In fact, thinking about it, its almost comparable to the game idea for the Rebellion during the Clone Wars and centered on a single planet. Sort of.



			
				Starman said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I voted "Surviving the Dark Times," but "Old Republic Explorers" would probably fun, too, as I love that time period.
> 
> In a StDT game, I would be interested in playing a Jedi, one struggling to deal with a growing anger/rage over the events that have happened to the Jedi and Republic. He would be slipping into wanting revenge rather than justice, in danger of becoming just like the evil he seeks to defeat.




That's actually exactly the kinds of characters I'd had in my head when thinking that game idea out. If there was a Jedi, or more than one, it seems only natural to have them at least on the edge of the Dark Side. I'd personally want to veer away from direct evil or actually falling if possible, but I'm not usually the kind of person to limit options.


----------



## Starman (Apr 17, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That's actually exactly the kinds of characters I'd had in my head when thinking that game idea out. If there was a Jedi, or more than one, it seems only natural to have them at least on the edge of the Dark Side. I'd personally want to veer away from direct evil or actually falling if possible, but I'm not usually the kind of person to limit options.




I think it would be a fascinating character to explore. If I did play this character, I would want to go to the edge to see what happened. Hopefully, he wouldn't fall (  ), but you never know and for me this is where a game/universe like Star Wars truly shines - finding the line between black and white, good and evil.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 17, 2008)

Personally, I'd love to get in on a SWRPG game. I don't have SAGA, but I do have a lot of the D20 books.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 17, 2008)

Of the SW games around here, I think I'm in all except for one so I'll hold off for now. But I voted for Rebellion in the of-chance that you don't gather enough players without me . There's already two dark-times games here and two old-republic games, so that leaves clone wars or rebellion. Clone wars could be interesting in actually playing a group of clones, possibly led by a jedi commander but the idea you had for that era isn't tingling my spine. Rebellion on the other hand is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd love to get in on a SWRPG game. I don't have SAGA, but I do have a lot of the D20 books.



 Its honestly hard for me to decide which system to run, as I do have a serious love for the Revised edition. But I think this one's going to end up going Saga if only, as I said above, to get at least one of these going for myself. Though I'm still kind of wavering back and forth again and again and again.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Clone wars could be interesting in actually playing a group of clones, possibly led by a jedi commander but the idea you had for that era isn't tingling my spine. Rebellion on the other hand is.




The idea of players as clones kind of bothers the part of my mind with a firm grasp on that horrible thing called canon. There's just too many difficulties and leeways that have to be made, and I find that the best Star Wars games end up fitting seamlessly into the universe with more minor tweaks to established canon. But that's just me, I'm odd like that when it comes to Star Wars


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 17, 2008)

I voted for the Old Republic Explorers option, but the Surviving the Dark Times option sounded almost as good to me. The idea of the high adventure aspect of the Old Republic, and the wild frontier aspect of "known" space is really appealing, but the thought of being a jedi who survived Order 66, and who is on the run from the newly formed empire is really appealing as well!  

I'd love to give it a shot if you do decide to start something up. I only own the newer SAGA system rules though.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2008)

I voted Rebellion mostly because although I love my KotOR era, I'm running a ~250 years post-KotOR PBP already, which is a spinoff of my ~150 years  post-KotOR tabletop game.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 17, 2008)

I voted *Surviving the Dark Times*

MyY second choice would be Old Republic.

*Old Republic Explorers:* Star Trek Wars

*The Clone Wars:* This didn't inspire me. 

*Surviving the Dark Times:* Preferably a little heavier on the Jedi and a little desperate with greater Imperial threats.

*The Rebellion:* This would be interesting. I enjoy small unit ops type games


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I voted Rebellion mostly because although I love my KotOR era, I'm running a ~250 years post-KotOR PBP already, which is a spinoff of my ~150 years  post-KotOR tabletop game.



 You and the KotOR era. 

Though I can't blame you. You've already seen it has a special place in my heart for Star Wars and has ever since amazing Tales of the Jedi comics over a decade ago.



			
				FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Old Republic Explorers: Star Trek Wars




This gave me a good laugh.

I don't have any problem with Star Trek, but I felt it was worth mentioning that the exploration of the galaxy in the early days of the Old Republic was definitely not at all like Star Trek. Especially since it wasn't really done BY the Republic, but independent explorers doing the insane and charting new hyperspace routes...i.e. blind hyperspace jumps into who-knows-where and hoping they didn't go through a star in the process.

Course, those that didn't hit a star had a pesky little problem of running into the ancient Sith.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 17, 2008)

I love me some Star Trek too...

Interesting. More like a space-bound Lewis and Clark....

Hmmmm..... that does sound interesting though... 



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I don't have any problem with Star Trek, but I felt it was worth mentioning that the exploration of the galaxy in the early days of the Old Republic was definitely not at all like Star Trek. Especially since it wasn't really done BY the Republic, but independent explorers doing the insane and charting new hyperspace routes...i.e. blind hyperspace jumps into who-knows-where and hoping they didn't go through a star in the process.
> 
> Course, those that didn't hit a star had a pesky little problem of running into the ancient Sith.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 17, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Course, those that didn't hit a star had a pesky little problem of running into the ancient Sith.




Or they make all their grand discoveries, while on the run from the sith.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

Sure it won't be a RCR game? Because Cydarius Rath needs a home...his last game ended quite early.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sure it won't be a RCR game? Because Cydarius Rath needs a home...his last game ended quite early.



 It did, indeed.

And though I'm not SURE whatever game this ends up being will be Saga, its probably leaning more that way. The best chance for a RCR game in the relatively near future would probably come from THIS game becoming stable and my life not becoming insanely busy. One game with a busy life, I know I can handle. At this point, I refuse to plan on two until I'm absolutely sure the first is well and good no matter what.

So Rath may still remain a homeless for a little while longer...but eventually, perhaps we'll find him a home again!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sure it won't be a RCR game? Because Cydarius Rath needs a home...his last game ended quite early.




So did Waric Serrano's. And Aerik Nexia's. And Serrana Vao's (though that wasn't AMG's game). Though I did Saga conversions of the first two, and Serrana was a native Saga character.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 17, 2008)

I like your Clone Wars idea!


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmmm...I voted for Dark Times since it'sq very interesting, but all other eras (except old republic) look appealing to me...Old Republic is just no as familiar to me. But i'd like to see what you'll cook up...


----------



## doghead (Apr 18, 2008)

ooc - SW

I love playing grunts, and playing in a squad of grunts is even better. I'd vote *Clone Wars*. 

_Jedi? What a bunch of mumbo-jumbo prima-donnas._, 3rd Band Rawcus Hoyall.

Yeah, no Jedi. 

I even have the Saga rules. Unfortunately, I am not in the position to start any new games at the moment. *sigh*

Which kind of makes this post a bit pointless. *sigh* Oh well, have fun with whatever you choose.

doghead
aka thotd


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 18, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Especially since it wasn't really done BY the Republic, but independent explorers doing the insane and charting new hyperspace routes...i.e. blind hyperspace jumps into who-knows-where and hoping they didn't go through a star in the process.
> 
> Course, those that didn't hit a star had a pesky little problem of running into the ancient Sith.



Oh now this makes me feel all tingly inside  . That would be so cool idea to play.

But to be true, it still sounds a bit like ST: To boldly go where no man has gone before...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> But to be true, it still sounds a bit like ST: To boldly go where no man *droid* has gone before...



Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh now this makes me feel all tingly inside  . That would be so cool idea to play.
> 
> But to be true, it still sounds a bit like ST: To boldly go where no man has gone before...



 Pfft. Boldly? That's for punks...profit is where its at!

Can you imagine the money involved in opening up a new hyperspace lane to hundreds of new planets?

Those wimpy Star Trek explorers are all so safe, just going to warp speed and knowing where they're going. Star Wars explorers don't have charts! They even travel in hyperspace, a completely different dimension and, thus, see nothing! Real explorers! Rar!


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 19, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft. Boldly? That's for punks...profit *upgrades* is where its at!



Fixed that for you.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Apr 19, 2008)

I voted surviving the dark times because I think it'd be great to play a Jedi (or even a Seperatist soldier) who has started wondering what the heck the point of it all was now that the Jedi have all died.  There are some great psychological stories that could be told there-along with some great action.


----------



## possum (Apr 19, 2008)

I voted for the Rebellion era, but the Dark Times era sounds really good.  Too bad the New Republic ideas weren't coming.  Only era I haven't gamed in, as far as I know.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 19, 2008)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Fixed that for you.




Bah! Profit = Upgrades!

...just begging to play a droid with a restraining bolt, aren't we? 



			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> I voted surviving the dark times because I think it'd be great to play a Jedi (or even a Seperatist soldier) who has started wondering what the heck the point of it all was now that the Jedi have all died. There are some great psychological stories that could be told there-along with some great action.




That's pretty much the only draw of the Dark Times era for me. It still can have the space opera type action that is Star Wars, but is one of the few eras very much suited for more psychological looks at characters. The Vong war is pretty good for it, too, though that seems to develop a good love/hate diversity amongst people.



			
				possum said:
			
		

> Too bad the New Republic ideas weren't coming. Only era I haven't gamed in, as far as I know.




No idea why none came up, as that's the era that seems to have everything: stormtroopers to kill, new Jedi appearing, still a bit of a the Galactic Civil War, darksiders here and there, and X-Wings. I mean, really, its perfect! But nothing specific comes up for it this time. Maybe that's a good sign. Next time I'm working out a New Republic game it'll have to be good!


----------



## possum (Apr 20, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That's pretty much the only draw of the Dark Times era for me. It still can have the space opera type action that is Star Wars, but is one of the few eras very much suited for more psychological looks at characters. The Vong war is pretty good for it, too, though that seems to develop a good love/hate diversity amongst people.




I love the Yuuazhan Vong, I really do.  Add to the fact of the Potentium reshowing its ugly face at the time and you can have some _real_ psychological drama.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2008)

I voted for the Rebellion Era but I think the New Republic Era would rock if you had any ideas for a campaign in it.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 20, 2008)

Well...with this amount of players it'd sure be a big campaign 
(DarkStryder, anyone?  )


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in! I would love to get in one of his games.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2008)

So unless there's a dramatic shift in this poll, looks like its going to be either Dark Times or Rebellion. Though its been a busy week for me(had a gallery opening of my work!), things should be calming down around Wednesday on my end.

And the more I've watched the poll, the more thought I've been giving to the two games on top. What's probably going to happen is that I'll make the final decision with this as a barometer. For the moment, the Rebellion game has some very fleshed out ideas in my head, while the Dark Times one has some definitely growing. I'll probably get them both written down, set up a basic structure and NPCs for both, then see which one strikes me as the better game.

...though I'll still keep an eye on this poll. Who knows, it could change dramaticaly, still!


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm psyched! I can't wait to see how this develops.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2008)

What level/how experienced would the characters be in either the Dark Times or Rebellion era?  It seems like the Surviving the Dark Times game would lean to mid-levels (7-10) if you wanted Jedi knights.

Where you thinking of something similair to Wraith Squadron as far as the Rebellion Era characters or more straight commandos?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> What level/how experienced would the characters be in either the Dark Times or Rebellion era?  It seems like the Surviving the Dark Times game would lean to mid-levels (7-10) if you wanted Jedi knights.




Dark Times would definitely be in that level range. My leaning was on the lower end of that, around level 7 or 8.

As for the Rebellion game...actually, I've been thinking that would work well around the same level range. No Jedi Knights, of course, but competent, experienced PCs still. Though its possible for that game I'd drop down to around 4 or 5 even. That one's a bit more flexible.



> Where you thinking of something similair to Wraith Squadron as far as the Rebellion Era characters or more straight commandos?




Sort of, but not really. My initial thoughts on it were mostly straight commandos, but as I've thought on it more, its becoming sort of a blend between how the Wraith's were and just plain old commandos.

I think I see it as a sort of self-contained unit, like the Wraiths were, but not all are necessarily pilots. Each player would likely have their own role in the team, covering pretty much everything that would be needed from piloting to slicing and to good old fashioned gunslinging.

Also, for both games, the number of players is kind of up in the air, too. Where the Dark Times game would likely have a more disjointed group thrown together by necessity, the Rebellion game would most definitely be a unit. Still, both are rather flexible on the amount of players...so not sure on that one yet. (anticipating that question being asked! )


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Still, both are rather flexible on the amount of players...so not sure on that one yet. (anticipating that question being asked! )




Hehe, I was going to ask that before you answered it preemptively.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> Hehe, I was going to ask that before you answered it preemptively.



 Heh, I had a slightly sadistic idea that I know I won't end up doing.

Just take all players interested, run a quick prologue, then whoever survives gets to stay around!

Like I said, sadistic!


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2008)

Bring it AMG! 
Grrrr.....!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2008)

That sounds pretty funny actually.  Depends on which ERA though.


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 22, 2008)

ooh, like tag with thermal detonators?


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> ooh, like tag with thermal detonators?



Thats not funny.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2008)

Tag? Nah.

More like a sudden assault on everyone by overwhelming numbers and maybe a starship or two flying in to make things even more annoying. Course, the biggest problem is the risk of everyone dying. Hence why I'm most likely NOT going to do it.

...even if it sounds fun...

...and even if you guys are tempting me more...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't think your "_Ankh-Morpork_" enough to pull it off "_Mister 11k+ Posts Tough Guy_"!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> I don't think your "_Ankh-Morpork_" enough to pull it off "_Mister 11k+ Posts Tough Guy_"!



 I guess I could just throw Darth Vader and the Emperor at the PCs and see what happens.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 22, 2008)

*gulp* *blink, blink*

"I'll be good. " 

*looks around nervously*


----------



## Starman (Apr 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I guess I could just throw Darth Vader and the Emperor at the PCs and see what happens.




Lots of conversions to the Dark Side?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 22, 2008)

Starman said:
			
		

> Lots of conversions to the Dark Side?



 If by 'conversion' you mean 'killing' and by 'Dark Side' you mean 'in the name of the Empire'!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

So, has there been a decision on the system?


----------



## drothgery (Apr 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I guess I could just throw Darth Vader and the Emperor at the PCs and see what happens.




Well, with enough autofire and thermal detonators...


----------



## possum (Apr 22, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Tag? Nah.
> 
> More like a sudden assault on everyone by overwhelming numbers and maybe a starship or two flying in to make things even more annoying. Course, the biggest problem is the risk of everyone dying. Hence why I'm most likely NOT going to do it.
> 
> ...




If it is the Dark Times game and we _all_ opt for Jedi, you can always throw the Order 66 gauntlet at us...


----------



## Yeoman (Apr 23, 2008)

possum said:
			
		

> If it is the Dark Times game and we _all_ opt for Jedi, you can always throw the Order 66 gauntlet at us...




So instead of the character feeling survivor's guilt, the player does?


----------



## possum (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> So instead of the character feeling survivor's guilt, the player does?




It will certainly be an aid for role playing!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Apr 23, 2008)

So it's Saga edition is it?  Poop...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2008)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> So it's Saga edition is it?  Poop...



 Though I'm still wavering some, I think its probably safe to say the game will be Saga. Sorry to those without it, but I feel like that's the system to get this one moving with.

Course, if/when I do end up running another game sometime, this being Saga means that one will more likely be Revised! Maybe.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2008)

So since its Wednesday I take it the Saga game will be Surviving the Dark Times?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2008)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Though I'm still wavering some, I think its probably safe to say the game will be Saga. Sorry to those without it, but I feel like that's the system to get this one moving with.



D'OH! 




			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Course, if/when I do end up running another game sometime, this being Saga means that one will more likely be Revised! Maybe.



Yay! maybe.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> So since its Wednesday I take it the Saga game will be Surviving the Dark Times?




I've got a basic structure of a Dark Times game down now, but not sure that's going to be the actual game. I want to do the same with the Rebellion game and see which one looks, to me, like it has the most potential. Its pretty loose, so should only take a day, at most.

And on another note, something odd is going on with the poll. I threw in my own vote to test it, but it did nothing to solving what I thought was happening. Anyone else see 8 votes for Dark Times but only 6 names?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 24, 2008)

I see the same issue occuring.  We know which the top two are, so as long as you figure out which you have the better idea of between the two it shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I see the same issue occuring.  We know which the top two are, so as long as you figure out which you have the better idea of between the two it shouldn't be too much of a problem.



 Indeed.

Still, odd poll thing.

Wait, actually I may know what that is. I COULD be wrong, but I believe its possible for a community supporter to appear as 'anonymous' on the boards and not show up on 'who's online' and such. That might also apply to polls. Not a big deal, just has me suddenly curious.


----------



## possum (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I accidentally voted a second time as an anon. user when I was at school.  Forgot that I voted the first time.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

Alrighty, boys and girls and anyone else who prefers not to fall into one of the previously mentioned groups.

After getting a basic writeup of both a Dark Times and Rebellion game, I've made an executive decision finally. Though I definitely like both of them, the Rebellion game just strikes me as more interesting and much more active on the side of the players. So, that's what its going to be.

I'm going to spend some time getting a prologue of sorts ready to go, though not to weed out players , and hopefully will have an actual recruitment/game thread up later tonight. Still haven't nailed down number of players, but I'm probably going to be flexible with that one. Once I do have a thread up, I'll make sure to put a link to it from this thread, also.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2008)

Aaaaand, here we are...

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4185032#post4185032


----------

